# ...black canyon flows on the rise.......



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Captain, when you droppin? Got some folks wanting to head in around the 24th or so...

salida ranger 420


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

oh crap - might back out...


----------



## merry prankster (Mar 22, 2004)

Cap'n -- I am not sure about the rise, probably surge in power production or decrease in diversion through the tunnel (my guess is the later with last weeks rain.). However, the NPS requested flow to drop 550 (in the canyon) on the 23rd of the month. They'll begin ramiping down on the 21st at 4 PM dropping 100 cfs every 4 hours from until the target flow is reached. They begin ramping back up on the 24th.


----------



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

19 hung + get you some


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Flow is now 1930!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........meow meow saturday meow meow.........got plugz?meow......JUNIOR MUTHAFUKIN RANGER420cb........meow!!!!.......


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

beep... beep... this just in. crew of 4 from the frontrange making the trek friday night....will the CB posse be representing? possibly hitting the M-wave along the way. damn the torpedoes full speed ahead. 

aspiring junior ranger out.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

what is the highest it has been run?


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*2100*

Some friends and I ran it at 2100. It was very impressive. We ended up portaging more than normal so it became a bit epic. When all was said and done, we didn't run much of the class V. We couldn't even tell where the guide rock in the falls was. To quote the ranger "I can't prohibit you from going in there but I'm telling you not to go in there." A crew who was more familiar with the run and/or more gutsy could probably run all of the normal stuff.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........roger over......commin' prepared to spend the night or wanna just do a "half day"?......regular fast crew=9-11hrs on water(no epics).......Ft C. heavy hitters +cb hot shots(slop pits)=rollin' n' puffin' tuff=?........we may camp at ckukar trail head fri nite........talk to you monkeys tomorow nite.......JMFR420cb


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Does anybody want to venture a guess about August flows in the Black Canyon? If they aren't going to get above 1000 in August I guess I'll try and rally this weekend...


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

i'm no expert, but it seems that a typical late summer/ early fall release is around 600 to 900 to meet downstream water calls. it's usually not above 1000 in august.

actually, now that i think about it, you can get data from usgs on this:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/co/nwis/m...=file&submitted_form=parameter_selection_list


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

beep...beep...beeeep. this just in... 

frontrange crew of 3-4 departing the 303 tonight boubd for chukar... roger over. coming prepared to spend a night in the crack. over... playboats in tow possible post freestyle fest in montrose. over and out... 

is the CB posse still motivated???


----------



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

We will be there at some point tonight. we have four as well so it would be great if you guys had a big truck or two rigs.
Fred has my # so give a call if you have any other?
Larsen
Hey don't forget beer for take out you will be thirsty


----------



## TF (Sep 8, 2005)

The last I heard is that the flows will be brought down to around 600, then will be back up. Blue Mesa is still full and that level needs to be brought down before winter, to keep ice from backing up into Gunny.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks for the tour boys, Larson and Milo are the shit, I owe you one. Send me your addresses.

Guts of the earth. . .very beautiful place.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

......po box, montrose box ,8-0-too-too-trod......bc024rj......


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

........talked to a ranger yesterday and was told that the flows will drop to 400cfs so that some scientific folks can do some home work at the bottom of WERNER TRAIL......may see the flows drop startn' today or friday......the flows will go above a 1000cfs after this study is completed......good news!!!!!!may drop in sunday to look for paddles(hunt and gather), scout the new drop(thought about calling it LANDSLIDE , but the word SLIDE is gay now!!!!).....so how about, SUPRISE......that sounds gay too......NO NAMER, is what i ususally refer to it as......wanna see the rocks making the drop, check for undercuts(bad rock stacks),sieves, drains etc....ps, rangerman said that the top fixed line in the CRUISE GULLEY has been partially buried in anoter slide....junior ranger420CB


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Any idea when it's going to go back up? We were planning on doing Gunny Gorge on 7/29... Don't want to do the drive if there's no water.

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Is there a phone number you can call to get spicific dates for flows. i was hopeing to get on the gunni gorge this saterday. 400 cfs sounds to low.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

..........you guessed it......back up to "sketch side of good"......go get sum...high water at "the tail end of the season".......yea right, it's always boatin' season in the TROSE......JRMFR420cb....lotsawater , you leave a pair of dickies shorts in my rig-omortis?......complete with race stripes? or was it the coffee?................


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey milo, whats goin' on? Did you guys ever post the report on the new rapids? haven't been on the buzz for a while so... Anyway, would like to make another trip in sometime soon (august), before the water comes down. PM me a number or I'll call larsen or este. Sweet trip by the way. johnny


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Rangers,

Salida crew dropping in Monday morning to re-stock the liquor cabinet....looking to run the NEW RAPID...fired up aboout a new SEAL LAUNCH...hopefully wont get ivy ON THE SACK.....gonna drink the WHISKEY in the HOLE

Salida "chucha-madre" Ranger 420


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

......sorry cant make it......i'll have beer and food at t he take out.......should i wear a tight pair of levis? never been a shuttle bunny before........DO GOOD, TRY HARD........see you monkeys at 5ish @ CHUKAR........shuttlebunny420CB.........


----------

